# Recommended Italian Language Schools



## AussieConnie (Mar 17, 2014)

Hi All

Can you recommend a reputable language school to learn Italian? I was thinking in Venice...

Thanks!


----------



## KenzoXIV (Nov 13, 2013)

AussieConnie said:


> Hi All
> 
> Can you recommend a reputable language school to learn Italian? I was thinking in Venice...
> 
> Thanks!


Hi Connie,

When you say "You think in Venice" does that mean your not quite certain where your going? I am in Sicily so can't think of any up there but Solemar down here is quite reputable.

Kenzo


----------



## TurtleToo (Aug 23, 2013)

Try Instituto Venezia on Campo Santa Margherita. Good prices, good reputation, help with accommodations if needed. They answered questions by e-mail promptly and helpfully.

Oops--i tried to post this with a link to the website, but wasn't allowed to because I don't have enough posts. The school website is easy to find, however. It's the school name followed by .com. No spaces of course.


----------



## ianthy (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi 
Maybe too late but here goes.

I attended Madrelingua in Bologna last year. Nice friendly school with small class sizes plenty of time for students. This year we will be in Florence for 5 weeks so enrolled into Centro Machiavelli. if you can always best to visit the school before hand so that you can check out the areas that would be important to you.

Best of luck!


----------

